# BCS/Montenegrin: ...za koji se sve češće kaže "američki"...



## qwqwqw

"Uzmite u obzir anglo-američki jezik* za koji se sve češće kaže  "američki*", na šta može da se gleda kao na apsurd, jer je Amerika  kontinent."

What exactly does the part in bold letters mean?  ...more call it "american"? ...all call it "american"?

Hvala lepa.


----------



## Pajapatak

more and more frequently called American


----------



## qwqwqw

Could you translate it word for word please?


----------



## Gnoj

на който все по-често му казват "американски"/който все по-често се нарича "американски"


----------



## Pajapatak

sve češće = more and more frequently
za koji se (sve češće) kaže *= literally:* for which it is  (more and more frequently) said
*But you can't say that in English! 
*I think it is better to say: ... Anglo-American, more and more frequently called (as if it was written "zvan", passive voice, but you can't say that in BCMS) "American"...
I don't know if it is clear...


----------



## Duya

Pajapatak said:


> I think it is better to say: ... Anglo-American, more and more frequently called (as if it was written "zvan", passive voice, but you can't say that in BCMS)



Why couldn't you? Passive is not as ubiquitous in BCS as in Amer... erm, English , but in this case it would give a much more elegant formulation:

_Uzmite u obzir anglo-američki jezik, sve češće zvan "američki[m]"..._


----------



## Pajapatak

Duya said:


> Why couldn't you? Passive is not as ubiquitous in BCS as in Amer... erm, English , but in this case it would give a much more elegant formulation:
> 
> _Uzmite u obzir anglo-američki jezik, sve češće zvan "američki[m]"..._


You are right, Duya, but it sounds too "academic" to me.


----------



## qwqwqw

May I express a personal opinion?  That variety you guys have there is a good thing, an interesting thing.


----------

